# Call for UK ban on 'grotesquely sugary' freakshakes



## Northerner (Nov 13, 2018)

The campaign group Action on Sugar is demanding a ban on freakshakes and all milkshakes with more than 300 calories.

It surveyed milkshakes sold in restaurants and fast food shops in the UK and found they contained "grotesque levels of sugar and calories".

Freakshakes are milkshakes that also contain chocolates, sweets, cake, cream and sauce.

The Toby Carvery Unicorn Freakshake came top of the survey with 39 teaspoons of sugar or 1,280 calories.

That is more than half the daily recommended amount of calories for an adult and over six times the amount of sugar recommended for seven to 10-year-olds.

It is the equivalent of drinking more than four cans of cola.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-46179175

Yuck!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 13, 2018)

That is utterly revolting. And insane. How can you have a drink that contains more calories than a Big Mac? 

For sure, they should be banned. Folk won’t realise what they are consuming, and need to be protected.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 13, 2018)

Their latest menu addition:







_The Yorkie Pud Freakshake combines real dairy vanilla ice cream, milk, hazelnut & peanut sauce, freshly whipped cream, topped with a sweet Yorkshire pudding filled with brownie cubes._
_
_


----------



## Amigo (Nov 13, 2018)

There’s so many of these grotesquely unhealthy ‘snacks’ lurking out there for the unsuspecting. The Krem Crem frozen double chocolate/coffee concoction drink has 116 grams of carb and 740 calories!

The Yorkshire Pudding thing looks gross!


----------



## mikeyB (Nov 13, 2018)

That’ll have millions of Tykes rolling in their graves. Thanks for the abomination Eddy


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 13, 2018)

Eddy Edson said:


> Their latest menu addition:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 13, 2018)

mikeyB said:


> That’ll have millions of Tykes rolling in their graves. Thanks for the abomination Eddy



I ate 4 lamb chops today. Now feeling like I'm on a slippery slide with a_ Yorkie Pud Freakshake _at the bottom.


----------



## Ljc (Nov 13, 2018)

I agree yuk.  And double yuk to the Yorkie pud freakshake .  I wouldn’t have liked them as a kid.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 13, 2018)

Another story on them: https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news...use-it-doesnt-work-say-experts-20181113179353

*‘FREAKSHAKES’ should be banned because of their sugar content and because they are ridiculous and undrinkable, experts have confirmed.*​


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 13, 2018)

They are a pudding, not a drink, you eat them with whatever implement works!  And they taste rather nice as a (very) occasional treat (the Yorkshire pudding one looks gross though...).  There must be plenty of other desserts which also have far too much sugar and calories in, what about those big sharing sundae things which you can get at some places which are basically ice cream with a ton of sweets, sauce, cake, cream etc on the top?  They are the same as these but with ice cream not milk, not a lot of difference. Why are freak shakes in particular being picked out? 

Yes OK they are bad for you but so are a lot of things, and I'm sure we all sin occasionally for a treat, as long as you don't eat them every day!


----------



## Lisa66 (Nov 13, 2018)

I agree @Sally71 , the sugars and baddies in these definitely aren't hidden! I can't believe anyone would have one of these and be surprised it's not one of your five a day! They appear to scream sugar and calories!


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 13, 2018)

Keep them well away from me


----------



## khskel (Nov 13, 2018)

Where was the gravy on the Yorkshire pudding?


----------



## Ljc (Nov 13, 2018)

It puts my BGs up just looking at them.


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 13, 2018)

khskel said:


> Where was the gravy on the Yorkshire pudding?



Second helping .


----------



## Ljc (Nov 13, 2018)

Now this is what I call a Yorkshire pud



Pic from Lovefoodies


----------



## KARNAK (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow nice pud Lin, but lacking a few ingredients .


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2018)

No !


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 17, 2018)

Ljc said:


> It puts my BGs up just looking at them.


It does Ljc


----------

